

Breakthrough Inventions and Migrating Clusters of Innovation - cwan
http://www.scribd.com/doc/21805255

======
mechanician
Interesting paper. I wonder if patents are the best metric for innovation
though...

------
raheemm
Looks like a great read but they offer only a paid version. Would appreciate
if someone could provide an alternative link to a full version for Free :)

